# [info] onduleur compatible linux(resolu)

## giims

bonjour, tout est dans le titre ou presque, je souhaiterais acheter un onduleur compatible avec gentoo pour que mon serveur qui est en raid 0 est le temps de s'éteindre afin d'éviter l’arrêt instantané et la perte du donné voir le crash du raid. 2eme question comment configuré le serveur pour qu'il s'éteigne quand c'est l'onduleur qui prend le relais?

Cordialement giims  :Smile: Last edited by giims on Wed Dec 28, 2011 5:13 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## guilc

Il faut utiliser ceci : http://www.networkupstools.org/ (il y a un package gentoo : sys-power/nut). Cela permet de monitorer l'onduleur, et de déclencher une procédure d'arrêt propre en fin d'autonomie des batteries.

Pour les modèles compatibles, beaucoup le sont, mais il y a une liste sur le site.

Perso, j'utilise encore des vieux MGE Elipse en fin de vie qui fonctionnent sur port série. Chez mes parents j'ai mis ça : http://www.fspgroupusa.com/ep-1000/p/623.html qui fonctionne très bien via le port USB, la communication fonctionne à merveille. J'envisage d'acheter la même chose pour moi quand les miens auront rendu l'âme !

----------

## giims

merci pour ta réponse qui est très complète. J'ai regarder si l'onduleur de tes parent était dans la liste fourni par le site : http://www.networkupstools.org/.

Donc si je prend celui-ci sera t-il compatible?

----------

## guilc

Oui il marche, avec le driver blazer_usb (sur le site, ils ne notent que le 650VA, mais c'est pareil). C'est je trouve un modèle avec un bon rapport qualité/prix. Et parmi les onduleurs line interactive, ça fait partie des plus accessibles. Le off-line c'est beaucoup moins cher, mais à mon avis ça ne sert a pas grand chose (basculer sur batterie, ce n'est qu'une partie du rôle de l'onduleur, il faut aussi à minima écrêter la tension pour protéger le matos !), et le on-line, la rolls des rolls est à peu près hors de prix !

----------

## giims

juste une dernière question j'ai une alimentation de 600W sur mon serveur est-ce que la puissance de l'onduleur doit etre identique?

----------

## giims

J'ai trouver celui la sur ldlc afin de commander sur un site français http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00115046.htmlEst-ce le meme que celui que tu ma conseiller?

----------

## guilc

Oui, c'est le même. (D'ailleurs, c'est le même site   :Laughing: )

----------

## giims

Dac  :Smile:  merci pour tout

----------

